# Compte Webmail Free



## Pat44 (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche à récupérer un compte webmail chez free, bien sur j'ai oublié mes identifiants et mot de passe. J'ai cherché sur le site de free, en vain !!!!!!!
Quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse ?

merci (et ici il pleut, il pleut, il pleut ......... quelle journée de m......)


----------



## BernardRey (2 Mars 2007)

Pat44 a dit:


> Je cherche à récupérer un compte webmail chez free, bien sur j'ai oublié mes identifiants et mot de passe. J'ai cherché sur le site de free, en vain !!!!!!!


S'il s'agit d'un compte secondaire et que tu te souviens des coordonnées du compte principal auquel il est rattaché, tu peux demander la liste des comptes secondaires (comptes "supplémentaires" est le terme exact) et tu peux obtenir un envoi (sur l'adresse principale) des mots de passe des comptes secondaires.

Sinon, ben je crais que ce ne soit pas très évident de récupérer identifiant et mot de passe (et dans une certaine mesure il vaut peut-être mieux). Peut-être en leur téléphonant...


----------



## Pat44 (2 Mars 2007)

merci de m'avoir répondu, 

je vais essayer avec identifiant et mot de passe du compte principal.............


----------



## Pat44 (2 Mars 2007)

Super !!!!!!!!!!! ça fonctionne
Merci encore


----------

